# Bodybuilding Birthdays!



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

Steve Wennerstrom's birthday is today! 







And it's only fitting that the IFBB Women's Historian would share his birth month with some _very _notable competitors!





*L-R:* Doughdee Marie, Steve Wennerstrom (several birthdays ago), and Deanna Panting

Kay Baxter would have celebrated her 66th birthday October 3rd.





*Kay Baxter* (October 3, 1945 ??? May 16, 1988) was a pioneer female bodybuilder.  She competed in women's bodybuilding from 1979 to 1986, competing in four IFBB Ms. Olympia competitions between 1982 and 1985. She was inspirational for many up-and-coming female bodybuilders, especially those who desired a physique that would be large and muscular even by bodybuilding standards. 

Source: Baxter's Wiki page 

Deborah Diana's birthday was yesterday, October 9th.






YouTube Video















*Deborah Diana* competed in the Ms. Olympia twice, 1982 when she placed 5th and 1983 when she placed 8th.

Ms. Olympia Carla Dunlap's special day arrives on October 22nd.





In 1979, *Carla Dunlap* decided to enter the "Best in the World" bodybuilding contest at the suggestion of Steve Wennerstrom. She had never trained for bodybuilding, but still placed fifth among 45 entrants. She started training seriously for bodybuilding the following March, and was soon competing successfully in top level amateur contests. She won the NPC Nationals in 1981 and 1982. Her most successful year of competition was 1983 when she won three pro shows, including the Ms. Olympia contest (she had lost the Ms. Olympia to Rachel McLish by two points in 1982). In addition to her individual accomplishments, Dunlap won the World Professional Mixed Pairs title in 1984 and 1988 with Tony Pearson. Dunlap is the only female bodybuilder to have competed in the 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s. In January, 1999, Dunlap was inducted into the IFBB Hall of Fame.

Source: Dunlap's Wiki page

Gladys Portugues celebrates her birthday on the 30th.





*Gladys Portugues* is an American actress and former professional female bodybuilder. She attended the High School of Art and Design in New York City and is the wife of Belgian-American actor Jean-Claude Van Damme.  Portugues has been involved in the health and fitness field for more than 20 years. As a bodybuilder, her most significant achievement was two top-ten placings in the Ms. Olympia.

Source: Portugues' Wiki page





Jean Claude Van Damme and Gladys Portugues


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

*Note:* Wiki lists Portugues' birthday as _September _30, 1957.


----------

